# LAB12 PRO SUB ??



## DRUMSZ (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all new here 
been toying around with this i did manage to find
the th-mini taped horn plan or close to 
has anyone heard or built one of these
wanted to do the lab sub but i figure 2 one 12 boxes at the club would be better ???

thanz


----------

